# Change service number gone from TiVo site?



## Seattle (Dec 13, 2001)

I tried to login to TiVo.com to change my service number but it looks like that option is gone from manage my account. Has TiVo removed that option?


----------



## Seattle (Dec 13, 2001)

I just got off the phone with TiVo service and they did remove that option from the website. They will still transfer service numbers but you now have to call customer service to have them make the change.


----------



## Andrel (Oct 19, 2000)

Wow! They must have something on their mind for doing this and I don't see it as customer friendly!

It was so easy to do before, with little chance to screw up.


----------



## tcfcameron (Aug 4, 2010)

Andrel said:


> Wow! They must have something on their mind for doing this and I don't see it as customer friendly!
> 
> It was so easy to do before, with little chance to screw up.


I'm assuming that they have imposed new restrictions on that function, requiring a call-in to get approval (as opposed to a simple request).

On 11/14, TiVo updated their contract policy/terms/conditions/rules/pricing:

http://www.tivo.com/abouttivo/policies/tivoservicepaymentplanstermsandconditions.html

http://www.tivo.com/abouttivo/policies/tivomultiservicediscountagreement.html

http://www.tivo.com/abouttivo/policies/index.html

Please pass it around, so nobody gets screwed by TiVo this holiday season.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

OK, so I bought a premier tivo from 6th Ave for $99. It was one day before the policy changed, on the 13th. I am now trying to figure out how much the monthly payment would be if I added it to my existing 2 tivos (one with lifetime). I called CS & they responded; well it depends, it could be $12.95 or $9.95 depending of if the Multi Service discount applies. We'll just have to wait & see.
He did say, there had been emails regarding the 6th Ave tivo's...But it sound as tho those aren't going to be subjected to the $19.95 monthly rate.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

6ave screwed up and jumped the gun on the $99.99 price, so all of us that bought one before today will be able to get any plan with MSD. Tivo's new service agreement says that, we fall under section 2.2 (any box bought before 11/14).


----------



## Seattle (Dec 13, 2001)

slowbiscuit said:


> 6ave screwed up and jumped the gun on the $99.99 price, so all of us that bought one before today will be able to get any plan with MSD. Tivo's new service agreement says that, we fall under section 2.2 (any box bought before 11/14).


That is good to know since I bought my new TiVo a couple weeks ago.


----------



## tcfcameron (Aug 4, 2010)

slowbiscuit said:


> 6ave screwed up and jumped the gun on the $99.99 price, so all of us that bought one before today will be able to get any plan with MSD. Tivo's new service agreement says that, we fall under section 2.2 (any box bought before 11/14).


2.2 For all other TiVo boxes activated on or after November 14, 2010, you may subscribe to the TiVo Service on a monthly basis for $12.95 a month with a one (1) year commitment (renews monthly after 1 year), you may purchase an annual plan for one (1) year of TiVo Service for an upfront fee of $129, or you may purchase a Product Lifetime Subscription (defined below) for a onetime fee of $399.

98% or more of the contract specifies "Premiere", while the section you are referring to specifies "all other TiVo boxes". I take that to mean that what you are saying may not be correct.

You can still buy prior incarnations of TiVo (new & refurbished), and that would be what my opinion is based on.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

tcfcameron said:


> 2.2 For all other TiVo boxes activated on or after November 14, 2010, you may subscribe to the TiVo Service on a monthly basis for $12.95 a month with a one (1) year commitment (renews monthly after 1 year), you may purchase an annual plan for one (1) year of TiVo Service for an upfront fee of $129, or you may purchase a Product Lifetime Subscription (defined below) for a onetime fee of $399.


Since MSD is not addressed I'm hopeful it will be allowed. To my knowledge, the policy in place at the time of purchase is the policy going forward. This is evidenced by the grandfathered tivo's which still cost $6.95/month since that was the pricing at the time of purchase.


----------



## Seattle (Dec 13, 2001)

alyssa said:


> Since MSD is not addressed I'm hopeful it will be allowed. To my knowledge, the policy in place at the time of purchase is the policy going forward. This is evidenced by the grandfathered tivo's which still cost $6.95/month since that was the pricing at the time of purchase.


I was able to keep my $6.95 plan when I called today.


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

Seattle said:


> I was able to keep my $6.95 plan when I called today.


Was that with a TSN change? I've changed the TiVo TSNs on my $6.95 accounts more than once in the past without losing the price. It would be good to know if that can still be done.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

tcfcameron said:


> 2.2 For all other TiVo boxes activated on or after November 14, 2010, you may subscribe to the TiVo Service ...
> 
> 98% or more of the contract specifies "Premiere", while the section you are referring to specifies "all other TiVo boxes". I take that to mean that what you are saying may not be correct.
> 
> You can still buy prior incarnations of TiVo (new & refurbished), and that would be what my opinion is based on.


You have to read section 2.2 relative to 2.1:


> 2.1 For TiVo Premiere boxes purchased on or after November 14, 2010...


For people that bought and TiVo prior to 11/14 should be under the old rates. I would think anyone buying ANY TiVo on or after 11/14 will have to live with the new terms.


----------



## Seattle (Dec 13, 2001)

lafos said:


> Was that with a TSN change? I've changed the TiVo TSNs on my $6.95 accounts more than once in the past without losing the price. It would be good to know if that can still be done.


Yes. I had an older series 2 that I did not use much and moved the service to a new TiVo Premiere @ $6.95 a month.


----------



## tcfcameron (Aug 4, 2010)

ebf said:


> You have to read section 2.2 relative to 2.1: For people that bought and TiVo prior to 11/14 should be under the old rates. I would think anyone buying ANY TiVo on or after 11/14 will have to live with the new terms.


I'm not sure if I agree with that.

Three possible data points to consider (out of many):

1. Purchase date.

2. Activation date.

3. Different purchase & activation dates.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Seattle said:


> Yes. I had an older series 2 that I did not use much and moved the service to a new TiVo Premiere @ $6.95 a month.


I was planning on doing this as well at some point, but now with the $99 deal + $19.99/mo I wonder if that's still a valid option.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

Seattle said:


> Yes. I had an older series 2 that I did not use much and moved the service to a new TiVo Premiere @ $6.95 a month.


nice! 
thanks for posting



windracer said:


> I was planning on doing this as well at some point, but now with the $99 deal + $19.99/mo I wonder if that's still a valid option.


Wind, I think, it would be valid if you *didn't* buy one of the $99 premiers.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

How will Tivo establish when you purchased the Tivo from a merchant other than Tivo?


----------



## darksurtur (Jan 2, 2008)

shwru980r said:


> How will Tivo establish when you purchased the Tivo from a merchant other than Tivo?


I suspect that they will simply track the TSNs of units they sell directly and assume all other TSNs come from third parties. That is, all non-TiVo-direct units will be treated the same henceforth.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

tcfcameron said:


> TiVo really made a muddy-water mess out of their new policy, and the language used in them.


I think it's very clear.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

alyssa said:


> Wind, I think, it would be valid if you *didn't* buy one of the $99 premiers.


Sure, but the point is to try and get one of the $99 boxes.  And even then, how do they know you have a $99 box or not? TSN tracking again?


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

Perhaps the used market prices will drop? 
I'd be tempted to scour ebay for a unit from an individual. 

I agree, I wonder how the TSN will work. I can go along with tivo knowing which units were allotted to the $99 sale. I wonder if Tivo can make 6th Ave record & send them all the TSN numbers from the units that were sold on the 13th for $99. 

It will be interesting to see what, if anything I'm required to submit to prove the sale date of pre 14th.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

darksurtur said:


> I suspect that they will simply track the TSNs of units they sell directly and assume all other TSNs come from third parties. That is, all non-TiVo-direct units will be treated the same henceforth.


When I purchased my Premiere/lifetime a couple months ago via the online upgrade option it arrived at my doorstep with lifetime already activated and added to my account. So yes they certainly have this capability.

The bigger question is how will they differentiate Tivos sold after Nov 14th from Tivos sold prior to Nov 14th? Let's assume someone has been sitting on a box for a week without activating it.

One possibility is that they're requiring the retailers to apply some sort of instant rebate and notify Tivo at the time of sale of the TSN that was sold under the $99.99 promotion. Logistically that's kind of messy though.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah that's what I'm trying to figure out, how Tivo knows you got it for $99.99. I'm sure the retailers had a bunch of old stock laying around so if it's by TSN the only way Tivo would know is if the retailers all reported the TSNs to Tivo when sold, which I doubt.

So given that, it's probably going to go by purchase date - anything before 11/14 is old rules, anything after is new. Or you have to show that you paid more than $99.99 to get the old deals. For units purchased from third parties, not Tivo of course.

I would imagine that by default, all new Premiere activations on tivo.com will be $19.99/mo. and you have to call in to prove you are eligible for the old deals otherwise.


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

slowbiscuit said:


> Yeah that's what I'm trying to figure out, how Tivo knows you got it for $99.99. I'm sure the retailers had a bunch of old stock laying around so if it's by TSN the only way Tivo would know is if the retailers all reported the TSNs to Tivo when sold, which I doubt.
> 
> So given that, it's probably going to go by purchase date - anything before 11/14 is old rules, anything after is new. Or you have to show that you paid more than $99.99 to get the old deals. For units purchased from third parties, not Tivo of course.
> 
> I would imagine that by default, all new Premiere activations on tivo.com will be $19.99/mo. and you have to call in to prove you are eligible for the old deals otherwise.


I had ordered a Tivo on the 13th and when I went to cancel it The 6ave.com rep told me that tivo would honor the old plan. So I called Tivo and I was told maybe if I know the TSN. The rep told me the new units have a unique TSN so that they can be tracked. He did not guarantee the old pricing or tell me that life-time was available he said they can ask after I have the TSN.

The new pricing info on the Tivo web sites claim they are going by activation date, not by purchase date.

So I canceled my order, I don't need the hassle.....


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Seattle said:


> I tried to login to TiVo.com to change my service number but it looks like that option is gone from manage my account. Has TiVo removed that option?


I bet they want you to call in so they can try to sell you a premiere.


----------



## tcfcameron (Aug 4, 2010)

THIS IS A VERY IMPORTANT MSG, THAT I WAS PERSONALLY ASKED BY HIGH MANAGEMENT OF 6TH AVE TO DELIVER HERE, AND IT IS TIME SENSITIVE:

(This information is ONLY applicable to purchases from 6th Ave):

1. The price paid has absolutely nothing to do with whether or not you will be eligible for TiVo Service under old or new policy.

2. The TiVo TSN of your unit has no factor in the same (they are not recording them, or making any list of them).

3. The date of purchase is the only factor, 11/14 being the cut-off date.

4. Orders that have been canceled, are being kept in a special holding queue, to give you the opportunity to un-cancel your order.

5. Some early cancellations were not placed in the above mentioned queue, and will be handled on an individual basis.

6. Today (11/15) is the last day that action can be taken to insure you are eligible for the old TiVo policies. If you do not un-cancel your order today, you will miss the last opportunity to get the old TiVo service terms.

7. 6th Ave has been fighting for us, for 72 hours, trying to insure that TiVo does not deny old service policy to eligible purchasers.

8. 6th Ave has pledged to fight for us, and will fight fiercely with TiVo, should they try to renege in any way.

9. TiVo's call center is supposed to be fully aware of the agreement that exists between TiVo and 6th Ave. If they try to tell you otherwise, try another rep, or contact 6th Ave, and they will fight for you.

10. I have been asked by 6th Ave, to provide links to the forum threads that are regarding this matter. (which I will do shortly).

11. I have been asked by 6th Ave, to report to them any new issues arising from this deal. (and I will).

12. All customers with an existing order, as well as those who canceled (and made the special holding queue), will receive an email from 6th Ave shortly.

-EDIT: It is requested, by 6thAve, that upon receiving your Premiere, that you DON'T OPEN THE FACTORY BOX, until you have called in the TSN (located on the outside of factory box) to TiVo, and verified that TiVo will allow you to activate under the previous TiVo service agreement policies.

6thAve is offering a full refund, including shipping (via pre-paid label), if you are denied activation under the previous TiVo service agreement policies, provided that you have contacted 6thAve to report the denial, and are still unable to resolve the matter.

I can't recall if not opening the factory box is a request, or a condition, regarding the full refund.

You can email [email protected] regarding any issues.

Now, a personal msg from me: I'm sorry if I was the reason for anybody that canceled their order. However, if it had not been for 6th Ave's fight that they took to TiVo, my initial concerns about being stuck with the new policy, would have been true.


----------



## E94Allen (Oct 16, 2005)

If I buy TiVo today (11/15) I would be still okay? Do they offer shipping to other locations in US?

I plan to transfer my service from S2 to S4.

If no then never mind.


----------



## tcfcameron (Aug 4, 2010)

E94Allen said:


> If I buy TiVo today (11/15) I would be still okay? Do they offer shipping to other locations in US?
> 
> I plan to transfer my service from S2 to S4.
> 
> If no then never mind.


No.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

You can upgrade a box and transfer service by buying the new box directly from TiVo but for the time being not from any other source.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

shamilian said:


> I had ordered a Tivo on the 13th and when I went to cancel it The 6ave.com rep told me that tivo would honor the old plan.
> 
> The new pricing info on the Tivo web sites claim they are going by activation date, not by purchase date.


No, it doesn't, so this was your loss.


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

pdhenry said:


> You can upgrade a box and transfer service by buying the new box directly from TiVo but for the time being not from any other source.


If you have a plan, but for me, both are monthly with no commitment. Tivo won't sell me one to replace my existing units.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I have no commitment, and I can buy a unit (for a higher price than $99.99) and get the current $12.95 or $9.95 MSD service. I.e., I wouldn't be forced into the $20 plan.

I agree, though, that I am not able to transfer a new box onto an old box's grandfathered plan.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

I bought a $299 Premiere XL early Sunday morning (around 4 am). It was in my Amazon cart for the longest time, so when the price dropped, I bought it.

My intention was to transfer my $6.95 monthly plan to the new box. The next day, I woke up and saw the new ****-storm that TiVo has created with another one of their ****ed up pricing schemes, I realized that I probably won't be able to do this.

If I can't transfer the plan, or buy a year at $99, I am going to send the new box back, already opened, and TiVo can sell it as a refurb.

EDIT: I refused delivery of the new box. I can't deal with TiVo's shenanigans.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

Curious data point,
I spoke with a CSA & was informed I could not move my new premier purchased pre 14th into my $6.95 slot. I was surprised & said so. He said there were a lot of changes in the TOS from the 14th.
He also tried to get me to send my 6th Ave tivo back & purchase it threw tivos upgrade program....needless to say I'll be speaking to a different agent if I decide to move the premier into the $6.95 slot!


----------



## tcfcameron (Aug 4, 2010)

alyssa said:


> Curious data point,
> I spoke with a CSA & was informed I could not move my new premier purchased pre 14th into my $6.95 slot. I was surprised & said so. He said there were a lot of changes in the TOS from the 14th.
> He also tried to get me to send my 6th Ave tivo back & purchase it threw tivos upgrade program....needless to say I'll be speaking to a different agent if I decide to move the premier into the $6.95 slot!


If the next time doesn't work, ask for the matter to be escalated to a higher level. If that doesn't work, keep re-escalating until you get to the top. You will eventually be taken care of.

Since they are saying no, to moving it onto your grandfathered $6.95 plan, be sure to ask what plans/prices/commitments that they CAN offer to you.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

alyssa said:


> He also tried to get me to send my 6th Ave tivo back & purchase it threw tivos upgrade program


That's unethical. What retailer is going to want to sell a Tivo when the Tivo customer service representative will tell the customer to return the Tivo? I see a potential lawsuit here. Contact 6th Avenue and tell them that you were told to return the DVR by Tivo customer support. The Tivo CSR should be fired on the spot.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

tcfcameron said:


> If the next time doesn't work, ask for the matter to be escalated to a higher level. If that doesn't work, keep re-escalating until you get to the top. You will eventually be taken care of.


yeah, I realize the info. was bogus.
If I decide to move the new unit into the $6.95 slot I will put the pressure on. I'm still trying to decide what to do, however.

I'm reluctant to give up my 2 upgraded S3's but I'd love to play with the premier. One thing I won't do is give up my $6.95 slot. I can see us adding a 3rd TV in a few years.


----------

